# Suggestion for Light/Photobox for jewellery



## LukeC79 (Oct 16, 2008)

So something like this.





Has anyone any experience with these?  Would like to spend about $50 - $150 Canadian or American dollars.  Ideally that comes with a light or 2 and that would be easy to setup.  This one looks like it collapses and can be zipped up, which would be preferable to one that has many parts.  It would be used for jewellery, so probably 18 inches cubed would be plenty big.  Also what would the proper terminology for this be?  

Thanks


----------



## craig (Oct 16, 2008)

Those deals are very limiting. I would suggest investing in pieces of foamcore and a softbox.

Love & Bass


----------



## John_05 (Oct 17, 2008)

I got one of these kits almost 2 years ago.

Light Tent Set

The tents themselves are pretty decent.  You get 12" and a 30" tents with the set,  as well as 4 different colored backgrounds. You also get 2 lights, a tripod(pretty cheap though), and a carrying case for everything.

The lights you get are ok for the smaller tent,  but nowhere near powerful enough for the large tent.

The tripod isn't the best,  but would work fine with a P&S or maybe a smaller DSLR with a small lens on it.

This one looks like its got much better lights,  but it costs a little bit more.

Light Tent Set 2

I've dealt with that seller before,  and they're pretty fast with shipping,  and their customer service is pretty good too.

Here's a couple shots I took with the small tent and lights. (kit 1)











You could probably find tents and lights a little cheaper,  but paying shipping for everything separately would probably end up costing you close to what the kit would cost,  and you wouldn't get the carrying case, tripod etc...  Dealing with just one seller, for me,  is usually much better too in case there's a problem with anything.

That's just my opinion.  Someone else might have a better idea for you.

Good luck with what ever you get. :thumbup:


----------



## nebo (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, My experience with jewelry has been to keep the main light soft and use foamcore, but do not forget to use some secular light for sparkle.  Aluminum foil works great when used in the right place at the right time.

Good luck.


----------



## KD5NRH (Oct 23, 2008)

LukeC79 said:


> Has anyone any experience with these?  Would like to spend about $50 - $150 Canadian or American dollars.



At WalMart, they call it a kitty playcube for $3.98, though you'd have to refit it with $5 worth of white ripstop in place of whatever fabric it comes with.  For lights, there are lots of options, and 100W daylight compact fluorescents in $6 clamp lamps are manageable.


----------

